# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  صحة حديث مَا مِنْ امْرِئٍ يَخْذُلُ امْرَأ مسلما عند موطن تنتهك فيه حرمته ...

## ابن شهاب الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حديث : ( مَا مِنْ امْرِئٍ يَخْذُلُ امْرَأً مُسْلِمًا عِنْدَ مَوْطِنٍ تُنْتَهَكُ فِيهِ حُرْمَتُهُ وَيُنْتَقَصُ فِيهِ مِنْ عِرْضِهِ إِلَّا خَذَلَهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي مَوْطِنٍ يُحِبُّ فِيهِ نُصْرَتَهُ. وَمَا مِنْ امْرِئٍ يَنْصُرُ مُسْلِمًا فِي مَوْطِنٍ يُنْتَقَصُ فِيهِ مِنْ عِرْضِهِ وَيُنْتَهَكُ فِيهِ مِنْ حُرْمَتِهِ إِلَّا نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوْطِنٍ يُحِبُّ فِيهِ نُصْرَتَهُ )
هو حديث  ثابت ، و مشهور على الالسنة ، رواه الامام احمد في مسنده والبخاري في التاريخ ، وغيرهم ، 
وصححه ابو نعيم الاصبهاني الحافظ ، والامام السيوطي ، و حسّنه الهيثمي ، والشيخ عبد القادر الارناءوط .. 
ومدار الطرق على الليث بن سعد عن يحيى بن سليم بن زيد عن  إسماعيل بن بشير  عن جابر بن عبد الله وأبي طلحة الأنصاري مرفوعاً  ، ورواه يحيى بن سليم من وجه اخر عن عبيد الله بن عمر .. 
و قد اعله الامام الالباني بجهالة ( يحيى بن سليم بن زيد )
فقال الالباني : فالعلة (يحيى بن سليم) - وهو: ابن زيد .. 
قال هذا لأن مدار الطرق عليه ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب عنه : مجهول 
ونقل الحافظ ابن حجر في التهذيب عن ابن حبان انه اورده في الثقات ، فقال الالباني رحمه الله - تعليقا على كلام الحافظ : 
[ ما أظنه الا وهماً اشتبه عليه بغيره، وليس فيه بهذا الاسم والأب إلا راويان أحدهما: تابعي، والآخر: من هذه الطبقة؛ ولكنه الطائفي) ويؤيد ما ذكرت أن شيخه الهيثمي لم يذكره في كتابه ترتيب الثقات ] أهـ
قلت : أما كلامه رحمه الله عن وجود راويين مشهورين بهذا الاسم وعلى النحو المذكور ، فهو صحيح
فالاول /  (يحيى بن سُلَيم بن بَلْج ) من طبقة بعيدة ، والثاني / (يحيى بن سُلَيم الطائفي)
لكن كلامه عن الالتباس لا يصح .. فهو مسبوق بكلام غيره ، فقد قال مغلطاي في ( الاكمال ) [ 12/ 323] : 
{ في كتاب الصريفيني ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات، وخرّج حديثه في صحيحه } أهـ
والذي أراه والله المستعان ان الرجل ثقة باذن الله ، وان حديثه صحيح ، من عدة وجوه غير توثيق ابن حبان له طبعاً .. ومن ادلة ذلك
أولاً : توثيق النسائي له ..
بعد ان نقل الحافظ المزي في ترجمته - عن النسائي انه قال : يحيى بن سليم ثقة . 
قال المزي : فلا أدرى أراد هذا أو الذى بعده .. !  [ ويقصد بمن بعده يحيى بن سليم الطائفي ...]
فوقع للامام التردد في توجيه كلام النسائي لهذا الرجل  ، لكن الحق ان النسائي انما قصد به يحيى بن سليم بن زيد وليس الطائفي والله اعلم .. بدليل ان المحفوظ عنه في مصنفاته انه قال عن الطائفي بانه ضعيف وليس بالقوي ..
فقد قال النسائي في كتاب {الكنى}: يحيى بن سليم الطائفي ليس بالقوي .
وقال النسائي ايضاً في كتاب {الضعفاء والمتروكين}  : يحيى بن سليم الطائفي: ليس بالقوي .
وفي اخف النقولات (المعلقّة) عن النسائي ، انه قال عن الطائفي : لا بأس به ، وهو منكر الحديث عن عبيد الله 
وهي مرتبة اعتبار عنده .. فلا تعدل اطلاق القول بتوثيقه .. لهذا فان النسائي قصد باطلاق التوثيق غير الطائفي .. ولا يبقى احتمال في هذا الا ابن زيد .. 
ولهذا والله اعلم قد جزم الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان [7/ 432] بان يحيى بن سليم (الذي هو غير الطائفي وغير ابن بلج) ، قد وثقه النسائي !!! فقال بعد ان ذكر ترجمة يحيى بن سليم بن بلج ، ويحيى الطائفي - فذكر ثالثهم وقال  : - 
[  يحيى بن سليم الهاشمي مولى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر وعنه الليث بن سعد وثقه النسائي ] أهـ
ثانياً : ومن ادلة ذلك رواية جمع من الثقات عنه ، ممن عرفوا بالانتقاء في شيوخهم وانهم لا يروون الا عن ثقة .. ومنهم
1 - الليث بن سعد [ ميزان الاعتدال 4/ 385 ]
2 - الامام الشافعي [ الإكمال 12 / 323 ] 
فنقول على فرض انه لا يوجد من وثّق الرجل ، فان الليث بن سعد والشافعي كلاهما لا يروي الا عن ثقة كما هو معلوم.. وهذا كفيل برفعه الى مرتبة الاحتجاج ، ولو سلمنا باحتمال تجوّز الليث عن شرطه في الانتقاء قليلاً فان الشافعي سيعضد الأمر بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك في عدالة الرجل ... 
و قد قال الحاكم في المستدرك [ 4/ 381] : الليث بن سعد لا يروي عن المجهولين .. 
ومنهجية الشافعي مشهورة في هذا الباب والله اعلم ، فمن شاء الاستزادة فليراجع ( اتحاف النبيل ) في موضع الكلام عن منهجية الشافعي في الانتقاء ..  
والسلام عليهكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## احمد ابو انس

2402 - " من أذل عنده مؤمن فلم ينصره وهو قادر على أن ينصره ؛ أذله الله عز وجل على
رؤوس الخلائق يوم القيامة " .
ضعيف
رواه ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " ( 422 ) ، وكذا أحمد ( 3/487 ) ،
وابن الجوزي في " جامع المسانيد " ( ق 5/1 ) عن ابن لهيعة : حدثنا موسى بن
جبير عن أبي أمامة بن سهل عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
قلت : وابن لهيعة ضعيف ، وتابعه عبد الله بن عباس الغساني : حدثني موسى بن
جبير عن أبي أمامة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
الكتاب : سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة وأثرها السيئ في الأمة
المؤلف : محمد ناصر الدين بن الحاج نوح الألباني

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل هذا الحديث قابل للتحسين؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



> ثانياً : ومن ادلة ذلك رواية جمع من الثقات عنه ، ممن عرفوا بالانتقاء في شيوخهم وانهم لا يروون الا عن ثقة .. ومنهم
> 1 - الليث بن سعد [ ميزان الاعتدال 4/ 385 ]
> 2 - الامام الشافعي [ الإكمال 12 / 323 ]


*إنما روى الشافعي عن يحيى بن سليم الطائفي.
خرج البيهقي في معرفة السنن والآثار [85]، من طريق المزني، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا الشَّافِعِيُّ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سُلَيْمٍ الطَّائِفِيُّ.
فلا يروي عن يحيى بن سليم بن زيد الهاشمي إلا الليث بن سعد. ولنسلم لتوثيق النسائي له
 فماذا عن شيخه إسماعيل بن بشير مولى بني معالة "مجهول"، كذا قال ابن حجر وقال الذهبي: "لا يدرى من هو". اهـ.
أما المتابعة التي خرجها ابن المبارك في الزهد [696]، فقال:
 وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَيْضًا اللَّيْثُ، قَالَ: وَحَدَّثَنِيهِ [يعني يحيى بن سليم بن زيد]، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ، وَعُتْبَةَ بْنِ شَدَّادٍ أَيْضًا.
فهذا مرسل؛ فإنهما تابعيان، وعقبة بن شداد وهو "ضعيف"، كذا قال ابن حجر.
قلتُ: وإن كان يحيى بن سليم وثقه النسائي، فإنه لا يتحمل كل هذه الطرق للحديث الواحد.
 فإنه ليس له إلا هذا الحديث ولم يروِ عنه إلا الليث بن سعد.
والله أعلم.*

----------

